# Opossum for bait?



## Otis3d

Caught a opossum in a trap. Will coyotes eat them if I use it for bait? Staked to the ground. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

If they are hungry enough maybe be there are a lot of better critters out there to use for bait


----------



## Otis3d

so far I have had a raccoon, owl, hawk and a fox visit the opossum bait but not a coyote.....


----------



## Larry

Did you slit the gut?


----------



## Otis3d

No but not much left of the opossum, released the fox only out for coyotes. Revenge for killing our dog!


----------



## Otis3d

Everything but a coyote.....












View attachment 21801
..
View attachment 21809


----------



## Larry

I have never had much luck using possums or reusing traps after I caught a possum.

When possums play dead they release a pheromone of sorts. I equate it too what American Toads release and its pretty pungent. Its to keep larger animals from carrying them away while they are playing dead but very much alive. Canines learn this at a young age and usually wont touch a possum.

I suspect you caught the fox because it was just curios and came in for sniff. Or perhaps if the possum was caught in a trap it never released any "scent" Or perhaps it never messed with a live possum as a live possum as a possum would tear a fox apart and doesnt need to play dead.

I have although used possums in the back of cat cubby after I have skinned them and cut the head and tail off, It is not my choice like beaver, skunk or deer which works very good by itself, but in a pinch it works as a filler bait. You should dress it with a good paste bait

Here's another use of possums caught in a set If you don't want the possum hide. Use the hide to draw coyotes. (possums skin fast) Just nail the hide or tie it to a tree or fence along a good trail head level or as high as you can reach Ten to 30yards each side of the hide will be where you make a flat set. Put a good long distance call lure under it. I use call lures this way, In winter before anything with skunk essence works well. During breeding times you can try a a good coyote gland lure.

Many small and large song birds, woodpeckers, jays and crows like the fat left on the possum skins. Fact is in deep winter they need it. Here you use live as decoys. You know this because coyotes and cats see everything, And crows will be with coyotes if they are feeding on a carcass, I cannot say enough, if there is bird activity near the skin predators will take notice from a long distance. Again this is especially true if noisy crows and jays show up.

Remember when trapping for canines a trappers goal is to use as many senses as you can stimulate. This will stimulate all of them to come to your set. Again 10 to 30 yards from the hide make two flat sets along a easy well used open trail. Just off the trail about 12 inches from the trap pan put a stick soaked in coyote urine or a tiny bit os skunk essences. (this is a scent post) Now you'll get a coyote with a possum. If you have allot of deer or cattle just move the set off the trail few inches. But remember keep the trap bedded about a foot away from the scented up "post" I say this as I have tried 9 inches and I get losses from front leg toe grabs, so move it to 12 inches. Its especially true for tese sets you need to ensure the trap is bedded very firm.

Review...here is what we just did as far as coyote senses. We used a possum hide to feed the bids especially the very visual and noisy crows and jays. That stimulated the coyote ears and also "eyes."

Since the yote will approach downwind and take the path of resistance (well used trail) the long distance call lure hooks him and he comes to investigate the bird activity. Since you placed the traps on the trail on either side of the hide, your odds increased because your covering both approaches no matter the wind. Now before he gets to the call lure he smells the urine or skunk and he stops in the trail and mills around to investigate. Now you got him.

Now instead of just hoping he would come along, you made him come to the location of the traps fro many hundred yards away. All because instead of relying on chance passer by, you stimulated his ears, eyes and nose.

Since you seem new to trapping and really enjoy it I am going to elaborate to you on a term you may come across:

*Gang Trapping*- that's when you flood an area with more then one trap. Its not putting two or three traps at one set that's sill unless you expect badgers. The use of a possum hide and setting 2 traps on a trail or setting many snares on trails around a deer or cow carcass is called GANG trapping and area. Thus when pro trappers say "the difference between hobby trappers and pro trappers is the amount of sets the put out" Often they are referring to covering a hot bait or attractant by "GANG" setting the area not so much a 100 traps over 125 square miles per say.


----------



## Otis3d

Thanks for your time and advice. I've gave up on using possum for bait....no luck either.


----------

